# E3 2014



## mezzoforte

So E3's in a few weeks. :clap
Are you going to watch? And if so, what games are you looking forward to seeing?

I'm really hoping they reveal more about Kingdom Hearts 3 and FFXV. Also more on Destiny would be nice. Maybe they'll announce the date of the beta? Oh and I want to hear more about the new MMOs that are coming out this year. Some of them look really good, like Everquest Next and Black Desert.


----------



## BigStupidJellyfish

I watch every year. I'm excited to see more stuff on Destiny, I have a feeling it's going to live up to the hype  I hope they have something about the new Batman game as well. I wonder if they'll have anything on Mass Effect 4? I kind of doubt it but I heard they were going to start releasing some info on it soon.


----------



## Paper Samurai

I'm hoping that Nintendo have a strong showing. A new IP would be nice & a decent new Zelda game.


----------



## mezzoforte

BigStupidJellyfish said:


> I wonder if they'll have anything on Mass Effect 4? I kind of doubt it but I heard they were going to start releasing some info on it soon.


:eek :eek That would be nice


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I watch every year out of habit. But I'm not really looking forward to anything this year. I'm not sure if that's because I'm depressed or not any more. It's hard to tell.


----------



## Raynic781

I always say I'm going to watch it, but I can never find the full show. I only catch little pieces of it. Does it come on Spike? Anyways, I'm looking forward to Destiny, and like someone else mentioned, Mass Effect 4. That's really it. I'm curious to see what new RPGs are coming out. Oh and maybe a bit more on Dragon Age Inquisition. 

Isn't the Destiny beta coming out sometime this Summer? I pre-ordered it and my receipt has a beta code.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I would love to see a new Uncharted game.


----------



## mezzoforte

Raynic781 said:


> I always say I'm going to watch it, but I can never find the full show. I only catch little pieces of it. Does it come on Spike? Anyways, I'm looking forward to Destiny, and like someone else mentioned, Mass Effect 4. That's really it. I'm curious to see what new RPGs are coming out. Oh and maybe a bit more on Dragon Age Inquisition.
> 
> Isn't the Destiny beta coming out sometime this Summer? I pre-ordered it and my receipt has a beta code.


There are some sites that stream it online.

And yeah the Destiny beta comes out this summer. I think in July, but they haven't announced when exactly.

I forgot about Dragon Age Inquisition, lol. It would be cool to see more on that. :yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Raynic781 said:


> I always say I'm going to watch it, but I can never find the full show. I only catch little pieces of it. Does it come on Spike? Anyways, I'm looking forward to Destiny, and like someone else mentioned, Mass Effect 4. That's really it. I'm curious to see what new RPGs are coming out. Oh and maybe a bit more on Dragon Age Inquisition.
> 
> Isn't the Destiny beta coming out sometime this Summer? I pre-ordered it and my receipt has a beta code.


A few gaming sites have streaming links like gamespot and gametrailers. Can't remember others really, I usually just Google till I find one that's working OK.

Here's the schedule for the press conferences though:

http://www.gamespot.com/e3/


----------



## fiji

I have a feeling that Destiny is going to be a super underwhelming game. From what I've seen, I'm expecting a Halo campaign with a Borderlands RPG backbone. That's not a horrible thing, but I'm not excited for it.


----------



## Kiba

fiji said:


> I have a feeling that Destiny is going to be a super underwhelming game. From what I've seen, I'm expecting a Halo campaign with a Borderlands RPG backbone. That's not a horrible thing, but I'm not excited for it.


Ya...... I've seen a lot of gameplay trailers and this is what i'm picking up to. It looks like it's going play a lot like halo but with character classes, and i have a feeling that the RPG elements are going to be very underwhelming.


----------



## Raynic781

mezzoforte said:


> There are some sites that stream it online.
> 
> And yeah the Destiny beta comes out this summer. I think in July, but they haven't announced when exactly.
> 
> I forgot about Dragon Age Inquisition, lol. It would be cool to see more on that. :yes





Persephone The Dread said:


> A few gaming sites have streaming links like gamespot and gametrailers. Can't remember others really, I usually just Google till I find one that's working OK.
> 
> Here's the schedule for the press conferences though:
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/e3/


Thanks a bunch! I actually think I watched a little bit of it last year on Gametrailers, but I can't remember. But yeah, if I can't find it on TV, I'll definitely watch it online.


----------



## Glue

Won't be watching live, just check siliconera throughout the day.

The games I'm hoping to see are X (some kind of story trailer would be nice), new Zelda, Persona 5 (without that ****ty calendar system), and Cubivore 2.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I don't know, depends on what I'll be doing that day and depends on how patient I am. The Microsoft and Sony shows are kind of a drag to watch because they're so long. At least Nintendo was smart enough to keep it simple again this year. I hate when they go on about stuff nobody cares about.

The most fun part of E3 for me are the rumours about Nintendo games that are going to be shown off and seeing people flip out when they don't come true.



Glue said:


> The games I'm hoping to see are X (some kind of story trailer would be nice), new Zelda, *Persona 5 (without that ****ty calendar system)*, and Cubivore 2.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## midnightson

I'm eager to see if Project Beast gets revealed or if it's even a real thing. Nothing else interests me. 

Well, the Morpheus maybe. It'd be great if they can make it on par with the Oculus Rift.


----------



## ByStorm

-More Destiny gameplay
-GTA V on next gen and PC 
-The Last Guardian gameplay and release date
-Agent gameplay
Not sure what else im missing. I guess I also want surprise announcements.


----------



## Monotony

All I care about is if Nintendo finally reveals a Majoras Mask 3DS remake if not I'm getting on the next flight to Japan and beating them all too death with my N64 and MM cartage. 

Oh and Zelda Wii U news but unless It's a Child Timeline game I'd rather have the MM remake. 

Don't care about anything else this year. Except maybe GTA V coming to PC I only got like 3 hours before the 360 pissed me off.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

CrimsonTrigger said:


> The most fun part of E3 for me are the rumours about Nintendo games that are going to be shown off and seeing people flip out when they don't come true.
> .


Bwahahaha! XD

I usually watch E3 , never expect much though... We'll probably just end up seeing Nintendo trying to save the WiiU, Microsoft trying to convince us that they're not evil, some exclusives...

It'd be cool to get surprised with some new IPs, but it's safer for companies to do sequel after sequel...

I'm looking forward to seeing the hype reveal of "Army Mans Modern Warfield Battle 7: Doritos And Mountain Dew Edition"


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

RadnessaurousRex said:


> This ^^^
> 
> I'd like to see what Naughty Dog's been working on
> 
> Also maybe Mass Effect 4? Fallout 4? Half-Life 3?


----------



## To22

It should be an interesting showcase overall, buuuut...

*Gearsofwargearsofwargearsofwar*


----------



## Cheesecake

I'll watch. I tend to enjoy the internet reactions more than the content.


----------



## GenoWhirl

I only care about what Nintendo's doing and to get some concrete content from Kingdom Hearts 3 and since this event is a year after the initial teaser was unveiled I hope we get something. I want to see the new worlds we can potentially explore come the new game, I am still personally keeping my fingers crossed for Toy Story. So yea hope they show something worth it for KH3 I've been waiting nearly a decade for these new developments towards a legitimate second sequel.

As for Nintendo I'm just excited to see what last trailer and/or reveals they have set to showcase for Super Smash Bros for Nintendo 3DS and Wii U. Considering the 3DS version is set to come out in the summer they certainly should reveal at least two major characters before such a launch to raise the hype further. As for the rest of their presentation I'm just hoping they reveal some new, must have titles for the Wii U. That console seriously needs all the help it can get at this point.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I don't know, depends on what I'll be doing that day and depends on how patient I am. *The Microsoft and Sony shows are kind of a drag to watch because they're so long.* At least Nintendo was smart enough to keep it simple again this year. I hate when they go on about stuff nobody cares about.
> 
> The most fun part of E3 for me are the rumours about Nintendo games that are going to be shown off and seeing people flip out when they don't come true.
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking.


Microsoft in particular are terrible for going on about stuff that has nothing to do with video games for ages (quite ironically)



RadnessaurousRex said:


> This ^^^
> 
> I'd like to see what Naughty Dog's been working on
> 
> Also maybe Mass Effect 4? *Fallout 4? * Half-Life 3?


I hope so I need something to tide me over until the next Elder Scrolls title, but I really doubt it tbh. I'll be a lot less interested if it's not Bethesda working on it too


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

I'm looking forward to seeing more about Final Fantasy XV and Kingdom Hearts 3.

I'm also interested to see what Nintendo is working on.


----------



## anomnomnom

I can't believe its E3 again, I've always wanted to go...and every year it comes around and I've done bugger all about it. Sigh

I'm not really sure what I'm waiting to hear about, a new fallout would float my boat...

oh Deep Down, that demo they showed for PS4 by Capcom that seemed to have a bit of a dark souls feel to it, that certainly made me happy in the pants, some more of that please! 

Possibly something about DriveClub that will reassure me its actually about the racing and not the ****ing whoop de doo social media integration, I Want a next gen racing sim not a facebook game


----------



## Marko3

fallout 4...plz


----------



## Paper Samurai

Eggshell said:


> I think they're going to show Miyamoto's new IP and the Wii U Zelda.












That sounds great - I hope so ! :b


----------



## Raynic781

RadnessaurousRex said:


> This ^^^
> 
> I'd like to see what Naughty Dog's been working on
> 
> Also maybe Mass Effect 4? Fallout 4? Half-Life 3?


I've been wanting to hear something on Fallout 4 for a long time. I'm not getting my hopes up, but it would be so awesome if we got a confirmation, information or something.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Persephone The Dread said:


> Microsoft in particular are terrible for going on about stuff that has nothing to do with video games for ages (quite ironically)


 It is funny because they actually had a pretty good show last year, at least I thought it was a good show. It was the best they put out in a long time. But I guess that's only because their Xbox One reveal show was one of, if not the worst, shows I've ever seen in my life. They had nothing left to go on about, so they just showed some games and that was that.


----------



## BTAG

I know I'll be watching every press conference live, just like I have for the last 10 or so years. I don't like getting my hopes up for anything, years and years of expecting Battlefront made me learn my lesson, but I'd certainly like to see info on a new Mass Effect.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I want more info on Sonic Boom 3DS.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Eggshell said:


> Would it be Persona without the calendar?


I think it would. I just find that the calendar messes up the pacing of the game because you're stuck having to find things to do to fill up the rest of your days until you're allowed to proceed, at least in Persona 3. They could find a way to have the same idea, but a different execution.


----------



## JustThisGuy

mezzoforte said:


> So E3's in a few weeks. :clap
> Are you going to watch? And if so, what games are you looking forward to seeing?
> 
> I'm really hoping they reveal more about Kingdom Hearts 3 and FFXV. Also more on Destiny would be nice. Maybe they'll announce the date of the beta? Oh and I want to hear more about the new MMOs that are coming out this year. Some of them look really good, like Everquest Next and Black Desert.


Totally agree on Kingdom Hearts 3, FF XV, and Destiny.

I might DVR. Or I might wait to see the news, then watch.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Marko3 said:


> fallout 4...plz


I heard they're working on some type of WW1 fighting game...


----------



## mezzoforte

Ubisoft is going to show Far Cry 4  I'm looking forward to that


----------



## rosecolored

I want to see some footage of Zelda Wii U and the Pokemon remakes.


----------



## jap

Is it too much to wish for a Pokemon Wii U game


----------



## Genetic Garbage

No


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm also looking forward to seeing more about Skyforge at E3. :yes


----------



## mezzoforte

Found some good fap material. *Drool*


----------



## mezzoforte

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Dude that character creator is insane. Gameplay looks pretty awesome albeit seizure inducing lol. I've actually never even heard of this game, pc only? cuz that shizz is impressive.


I know, it looks amazing.  And yeah, PC only. And FREE TO PLAY! :yay


----------



## Fat Man

Bravely Second, but I doubt it will show.


----------



## Wirt

The Division

Witcher 3 (still frusterated I never beat witcher 2..but I got stuck on a stupid arm wrestling quest and stopped..now I'm like so far in the game that I have to be good, but its been so long I forgot how to play..good)

PS4 Uncharted and mass effect


----------



## Kiba

mezzoforte said:


> Found some good fap material. *Drool*


Holy **** that looks amazing, is it Korean? It's gotta be Korean.... Any MMO that looks remotely interesting is usually korean......


----------



## mezzoforte

Kiba said:


> Holy **** that looks amazing, is it Korean? It's gotta be Korean.... Any MMO that looks remotely interesting is usually korean......


Yeah, it is Korean haha.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Sorry to disappoint everyone, but there won't be any FFXV or KHIII footage over there this time. Just letting people know so you don't get your hopes up too high. At least they were up front about it this time. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mezzoforte said:


> Found some good fap material. *Drool*


Wow that's pretty awesome. Looks like The Sims 4 character creation system haha.


----------



## OutsideR1

mezzoforte said:


> Ubisoft is going to show Far Cry 4  I'm looking forward to that


Same here. I am also drooling over shadow of mordor, civ v, dragon age inquisition and most of all, AC Unity. I will not have time for anything else this autumn hehe.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

It's a shame some of these conferences have to be so early. I'm an extreme night owl ya know. I don't feel like getting up in the morning just to watch people talk.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm actually going to a concert so it looks like I won't be watching it live now after all anyway lol. I might be back in time for Sony's though... I think that's 2am my time zone. I'm more interested in it than Microsoft's anyway.


----------



## nullptr

Not really looking forward to anything though 2K is revealing a new civilization game which is interesting :3. Wish paradox would announce vicky 3 but they're still working on HI4.


----------



## bewilderedminerals

Devil May Cry 5. It's going to happen.


----------



## Kiba

bewilderedminerals said:


> Devil May Cry 5. It's going to happen.


I really don't see the original series making a comeback, seeing as how Ninja Theory still has the reigns on the franchise for development.. And i don't know if the reboot made enough money to justify a sequel.


----------



## MrBlack

galacticsenator said:


> Not really looking forward to anything though 2K is revealing a new civilization game which is interesting :3. Wish paradox would announce vicky 3 but they're still working on HI4.


Do you play EU4?


----------



## Brad

They better not make battlefront a FPS.


----------



## LesMiz

Here are my predictions.

For Wii U:
- Zelda U reveal trailer, no release date or timeframe yet, just 2015
- Miyamoto announced new IP with trailer, 2015
- Yoshi’s Yarn trailer with anticipated release in Q1 of 2015
- FE X SMT trailer with anticipated release in Q2 of 2015
- X – full name revealed, release date (October 2014)
- Starfox U or F-Zero U – teaser, 2016
- Smash Bros – 4 character reveals (2 veterans, 2 new), release date (December 2014)
- Mario Kart 8 DLC
- Bayonetta 2 – release date (September 2014)
- Pokken Fighters – trailer, 2015
- Sonic Boom – more info and official release date
- Hyrule Warriors – more info and official release date
- Animal Crossing U – There’s a possibility. I predict that there will be a teaser with the release year being 2016.
- I'll add a Super Mario Sunshine 2 teaser too, haha. (It’s schedule for release, 2016.)


For 3DS:
- Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire (more info on mega evolutions, new additions to the Hoenn region)
- The Pikachu Detective Game – trailer, anticipated release in Q4 of 2015
- Castlevania Symphony of the Night II – trailer, 2016
- 2D Metroid (sequel to Fusion) – trailer, anticipated release in Q3 of 2015


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

For those not watching the Microsoft show, don't waste your time. They're leading off with Call of Duty once again and it looks like Halo now. Same thing, different setting. 

Some idiot planted a bomb in a ship and literally shut the door on his arm, making him stuck. Like, what the ****? Aren't you supposed to be an elite soldier and you do a dumbass thing like that? Come on man, an amateur, hipster film director could produce better scenes than that.

I'll just sum up the show so far for those who aren't watching. It's not bad, just exceedingly predictable. Everything here is something you've already seen or expected.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

OMG DEVIL MAY CRY 5!!!!!!!






























































Just kidding. :b


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

You mother ****ers. They trolled us with Conker. All it is is a cameo in Project Spark. Seriously, **** Microsoft.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Ummm...Dinosaur May Cry?


----------



## mezzoforte

CrimsonTrigger said:


> OMG DEVIL MAY CRY 5!!!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding. :b


Rude :b


----------



## Vaust

My thoughts on Microsoft's E3 Press Conference.

"Today, we are dedicating our entire briefing to games." Thank god. Focusing on Apps and Smartglass and ESPN and stuff the last few years was retarded.

A lot of people dislike the science fiction future stuff of Call of Duty: Advance Warfare but I dunno I really think it breaths some new breath into a stale franchise.

I'm very excited for Dragon Age Inquisition. Huge fan of that series. If the game plays half as good as it looks we're all in for a treat.

Sunset Overdrive looks intriguing. Better than their last game (Fuse) at the very least. Very stylistic.

So disillusioned with Fable lately. Fable 1 is one of my favorite games but I just can't get myself to care about any of the newer Fable games.

I wasn't too interested in this Project Spark thing until... CONKER!!!1!! Gotta love Conker.

God so excited for The Master Chief Collection and Halo 5 Guardians. HALO 2 MULTIPLAYER! That's the game that got me into online gaming so i'm mad stoked.

Overall I would give them a 8/10. They focused on the right stuff but there wasn't any real OMG moments. The Halo stuff but I already knew about that and Conker but he doesn't even get his own game.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

mezzoforte said:


> Rude :b


Here's something close to it at least.






In any case, it was alright. Kind of boring, typical, but not awkwardly stupid like they've done in the past. Nothing too surprising came out of it, for the most part at least. Now I just have to wonder why I bothered to get up early just to watch it.

Hopefully most of these developers decided to dump their boring stuff on Microsoft so we can focus on the goods with Sony. I guess we'll find out later.


----------



## midnightson

Well that was boring. To their credit though, they didn't talk about the Kinect or sports games. The little interviews in between presentations were a waste of time, I don't understand what the point was supposed to be. 

Scalebound, Sunset Overdrive, the Dead Rising 3 DLC, Iro and Crackdown looked mildly interesting. Everything else was boring. All of those multiplats they showed? Almost all of them are guaranteed to run better on PC or PS4, so....

The only big hitter MS may have here is the Halo collection.

That lady saying "I love you too" to some imaginary person in the audience during the Halo showing was so scripted and awkward.


----------



## BillDauterive

I want to see an announcement on a Just Cause 3!


----------



## jim11

Far Cry 4

Why E3 started with Xbox? Why not PS? Is it because Xbox made in America, whereas PS is originated from Japan? So they gives priority to Xbox?


----------



## mr hoang

Nhl15 looks sick. Unreal graphics. Didnt show much gameplay though.Definitely looking to get it for ps4. Been stuck on ps3 for awhile now.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Do I dare watch EA's conference? As mediocre as Microsoft usually is, at least it's no EA. Unfortunately I have nothing to do for the rest of the day, so might as well torture myself some more.


----------



## SmartCar

*Sims 4!!!!!!!!*



mezzoforte said:


> So E3's in a few weeks. :clap
> Are you going to watch? And if so, what games are you looking forward to seeing?
> 
> I'm really hoping they reveal more about Kingdom Hearts 3 and FFXV. Also more on Destiny would be nice. Maybe they'll announce the date of the beta? Oh and I want to hear more about the new MMOs that are coming out this year. Some of them look really good, like Everquest Next and Black Desert.


Sorry i'm a Sims addict..don't know why just am:lol


----------



## jim11

I don't get it why E3 starts on weekdays. This is about promoting their products/services. Why not choosing weekends. Most people off work on weekends.


----------



## midnightson

I see Dragon Age: Inquisition still has that god awful battle camera. Just...put it in the air showing the battlefield instead of following behind one character the whole time. It's such a stupid design decision that it just blows my mind.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Not even paying attention, having lots of fun playing Pokemon. :b


----------



## jim11

Bruce Lee in UFC...way to go...

Bet he is facepalm in the other world now...lol


----------



## Vaust

midnightson said:


> I see Dragon Age: Inquisition still has that god awful battle camera. Just...put it in the air showing the battlefield instead of following behind one character the whole time. It's such a stupid design decision that it just blows my mind.


I heard Dragon Age Inquisition will basically let you choose between Dragon Age Origins and Dragon Age 2's combat style. So you can choose to play it with a top down camera if you want, I know I will.


----------



## nullptr

The new criterion game looks cool. I'm mainly waiting for the new civilization game :3.


----------



## jim11

Battlefield Hardline..finally


----------



## Vaust

My thoughts on EA's E3 press conference.

I'm really excited for Star Wars Battlefront. The game still looks early production though.

Bioware has a lot of upcoming stuff. New Mass Effect game and a new IP. Both look early production though as well.

Huh I never thought I would see a Mirror's Edge sequel. Very excited for that. I'm a big fan of more untraditional gameplay/genres.

They mostly showed Sports titles and Sims, stuff I have zero interest in. Overall pretty underwhelming, maybe I'll be more interested next year when the games that are in early production now are closer to release.


----------



## nullptr

Vaust said:


> I'm really excited for Star Wars Battlefront. The game still looks early production though.


That battlefront actually looked really cool.


----------



## BTAG

It's been an incredibly disappointing day so far. There's been hardly anything that was a surprise. EA didn't spend nearly enough time on Battlefront, especially since it's been a full year since it was announced. Everyone knew there was going to be another Mass Effect game, so I hoped for a bit more info on it. I think they missed a massive opportunity by not at least revealing what Star Wars game Amy Hennig is working on. That would've been a far better way to end the show than a Battlefield Beta, even though I do like Battlefield. Even if it's super early on in the development cycle, the Criterion game was very early on in the cycle, and they still announced it.

In regards to the Microsoft press conference, it was average. I'm really excited about the Masterchief collection, but once again, this has been rumored for several months, so it wasn't one of those classic E3 surprise announcements that leaves hundreds of grown men in tears. It's nice seeing what's new from the studio behind Limbo, but nothing else really caught my attention too much. I was hoping for at least a 30 second trailer for the Blacktusk Gears game, rather than just a logo flash in the montage. I thought both press conferences ended on horrible notes as well. The first Crackdown sold well, and even though people liked it once they got it, it was primarily for the Halo beta, and Crackdown 2 was very mediocre, so I find it hard to get really excited for another installment.

Hopefully Ubisoft will show some good games, rather than have Lady Wood jokes for an hour, or the atrocity that was Mr. Caffeine and Tobuscus.


----------



## Vaust

BTAG said:


> it wasn't one of those classic E3 surprise announcements that leaves hundreds of grown men in tears.


Yeah there hasn't really been any moments like that yet. Conker was the closest thing but then he didn't even get his own game. Luckily we still have Ubisoft, Sony and Nintendo left.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Love how fast the numbers are going down in the Ubisoft conference. :b I mean honestly, what were people expecting?


----------



## mezzoforte

I will always be an AC fangirl :yes


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Not gonna lie, that fitness game actually looks pretty fun. I'll never play it, but it looks like fun.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Thank goodness that's over with. :b Only one I actually care about is Sony today and I seriously hope they don't disappoint. Everything else was just a time killer.


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm sad that KH3 or FFXV won't be at E3.

KH2 came out when I was in middle school and KH3 probably won't be out till after I graduate from college. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Cheesecake

Anita Sarkeesian doesn't seem to like Rainbow Six.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476139073065590784


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cheesecake said:


> Anita Sarkeesian doesn't seem to like Rainbow Six.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476139073065590784


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Can someone sum up the Microsoft conference highlights for lazy me? I don't think I can be bothered watching it later now.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Persephone The Dread said:


> Can someone sum up the Microsoft conference highlights for lazy me? I don't think I can be bothered watching it later now.


Lots of guns. Assassin's Creed Unity. That's about it really. They didn't show off much interesting. They did have a couple of really cool indie games to show though. I forget what they were exactly.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Lots of guns. Assassin's Creed Unity. That's about it really. They didn't show off much interesting. *They did have a couple of really cool indie games to show though.* I forget what they were exactly.


Thanks, might look for them later then.


----------



## 87wayz

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Lots of guns. Assassin's Creed Unity. That's about it really. They didn't show off much interesting. They did have a couple of really cool indie games to show though. I forget what they were exactly.


This is essentially why I got a PS4 instead--and the fact my 360 was a POS (red light). I'm really excited to see if something comes of this Project Beast leak. The only thing I like on PS4 is Resogun, but PS3 still has Max Payne 3, Demon's Souls (which I haven't played yet), TLoU, Journey. Infamous Second Son SUCKED.


----------



## JustThisGuy

bewilderedminerals said:


> Devil May Cry 5. It's going to happen.


But isn't DMC: Devil May Cry already the fifth one?


----------



## minimized

I fell asleep before the first conference began, but looking over the highlights... seems like E3 is as boring as always. Nothing catches my eye anymore...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

There's Project Beast for those who are interested.

It's called Bloodborne.


----------



## mezzoforte

Far Cry 4~


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Okay, the Sony conference isn't the best thing I've ever seen in my life, so far at least, but it still beats the pants off of everything else shown today.


----------



## mezzoforte

So far the xbox one exclusives are better than the PS ones.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Really? Is that it? Well I guess I take it back then. It seemed to have ended way sooner than it needed to. Oh well, not bad, but I have to say, I think Microsoft had a better overall presentation. Even though I don't care for Microsoft one bit, at least there were a couple of cool surprises in there.

Far Cry 4 looks fun at least. Bloodborne also interests me a bit.

Oh come on just end it already. The rest of this is just crap that honestly should have been available at launch to begin with.


----------



## mezzoforte

Mortal Kombat!! Dem fatalities


----------



## nullptr

I'm kind of annoyed that spike only covered the microsoft and EA events. My internet is crap and so i was hoping i could view the ubisoft event at least but guess not.

Magicka 2 looks ok i didn't even think paradox would show, though i never got into magicka.


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


> LittleBigPlanet 3 looks interesting. When I played LittleBigPlanet on the PS3 I found it boring but then I got the Vita one and enjoyed it.


In my eyes LBP 1 was pretty cool and LBP 2 was just outstanding. I'm pretty sure LBP 3 will be just as outstanding if not better.

Mirror's edge 2 seems pretty cool and the CG trailer they showed for Assassin's Creed Unity peaked my interest.


----------



## Vaust

Here's my thoughts on Sony's E3 press conference.

I think Destiny has HUGE potential. It's the most expensive video game every produced. It's developed by Bungie. It's a MMOFPS bridging the gap between the two genres. I think it has the potential to become as popular as Call of Duty or Halo and become the next billion dollar franchise.

I can't wait to try Project Morpheus or at least Oculus Rift.

I'm excited to check out Playstation Now.

Playstation TV is really cool. I'll probably buy one when it comes out. It can play Vita games, digital PSP and PSX games, stream video via Netflix and Hulu and whatnot, stream your PS4 from another room all for $100.

I really enjoyed The last Mortal Kombat game as well as Injustice: Gods Among us. I never thought of fighting games for their story modes but both of those had amazing story modes so I'm hoping Mortal Kombat X does as well.

Batman: Arkham Knight looks good. I love that series. I wasn't expecting seeing gameplay so soon. And YOU CAN DRIVE THE BATOMOBILE FREELY AROUND THE CITY!!!1! And Scarecrow really looks badass.

Uncharted 4 OMG I can't begin to explain how much I love that series and how good a developer Naughty Dog is. We didn't see gameplay yet but man am I psyched. I wonder if anyone dies since it's titled "A Thief's End" and I wonder what the new location is?

Still no The Last Guardian though ='[

Overall I would give Sony a 9/10.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

More or less stream of conciousness:

*Destiny* - OK, that exists *neutral* it's a good looking game though. That's for sure.
*The Order* D: I'm still not sure about that, but I want it to be really cool.
*Entwined* looks pretty and heartwarming
*Infamous First Light* - damn, that could be cool/looks cool.
*Another Little Big Planet* - meh *shrugs*
*Blood Born: * :O but maybe too dark aesthetically... Could be interesting though.
*Farcry 4:* oh good I can go to the loo quickly and get some more water  *gets back* oooh elephants. The location is pretty cool. You can invite your friends to join you if you don't own the game? I have to admit that's pretty co- OK I need a new adjective.
*Zombies?* *tries to be open minded, though I'm really bored with them* oh it's Dead Island 2. That makes sense...
*Battlefield Hardline:* I wish I liked this sort of game I guess...

Come on Fallout 4, Fallout 4, Fallout 4...

*Disney Infinity:* That's not Fallout 4 -_-
*User Created?* 1231 days of unemployment? Oh look someone made a game based on me. And there's a black cat (well almost black, like that dark grey colour I've forgotten the name of), I'm sold. Oh my god fire staff. Oh it's top down :'( oh right Magicka 2. Can I play the game where I'm a fire mage living in an apartment in a city? With first and third person instead? Plz.
*Grim Fandango:* I didn't play the original but a lot of people will be happy, that's a classic.
*Let it die:* I'm not sure what that was. Need more info.
Oh yeah, I still need to play Journey, damn...
*Giant Squid game (Abzu: )* Oh that music :3 glowy jellyfish :3

:3 :3 :3

*No Man's Sky:* Oh my god it's that planetary exploration game :3 yeah I found that interesting before when I read about it, they were looking for an artist a while back.. Not too bad considering it's supposed to be procedurally generated? I really, _really_ love the concept.
*Playstation camera:* As a choice eh? eh? Heh.
*Random statistics:* Oh god numbers, I'm bored.
*Free to play games:* Yay free. Lol *certain features available for a fee looooooooooooooool. Yeah OK Sony.

Oh my god talk about something new now plz.

Fallout 4, Fallout 4, something else this is boring, Fallout 4.

I bet some of those games you're showing would look cool/pretty at least, if you showed some trailers/gameplay/videos.

Playstation TV? ffs bro. Gamez plz.

Imaginative games? Yes, talk about some of those please.

Oh god, it's like watching a job interview 'I look forward to growing our community-' bla bla.

*Mortal Kombat X:* Oh finally, more games. I haven't played any of the Mortal Kombat games, and probably won't play this one but it looks like it would be fun to play. Mostly if you knew other people who wanted to play it with you... ... Lol so gory.

And... Back to boring.

*Powers:* That sounds interesting. Oh, it's not a game it's a TV show. That's totally what this conference is meant to be about. Make a game with that story line right naow or gtfo. Your concept art looks good ¬_¬ I spose. Still not a video game.

*Playstation plus: * Oh for the love of










Ratchet and Clank .... The movie!?










...And I may want to see that film. But that's not the point.

Oh phew a Ratchet and Clank game as well.

*Last of Us remastered:* Yeah, I also still need to play this. It looks really good too, so I know I'll like it but gosh I never get around to doing anything. I'm so bad. OH MY GOD THAT MUSIC TOO NIRVANA COVER. I LOVE THAT SONG. SOMETHING IN THE WAY. OK CALM DOWN NOW BRAIN THOUGH.
*Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain* They are still making these games, and I still haven't played any of them. Damn the soundtrack to E3 this year is good. Iron man arm? Damn those facial animations are so good. Oh it's that skimpy woman character. Yeah I think I remember Hideo Kojima posting that on his twitter? And then people moaning about it? I vaguely remember something.

Pretty stuff :3 GTA 5 on PS4. When's it coming on PC? :<

*Another Batman game:* I won't play it probably, but cool. I always like the aesthetics of that world. Ohh Scarecrow looks amazing, loving that look.

Finest? Studio? The suspense. Oh OK ._. No Fallout 4. Uncharted 4 though, looks cool.

Wrecking ball outro music? really.

*Thoughts:* Wish there was more gameplay footage for some titles, but you know. No Fallout 4 :'< didn't expect it but still. Do want. No Man's Sky looks awesome, and Abzu is pretty :3 wasn't exactly blown away in general though...

edit: Oh right, Bloodborne's from the creators of Dark Souls, see that always seemed just a little too dark visually for me as well, so that makes sense. But I dunno, I might check it out later if I ever buy a PS4.. Years from now probably...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Vaust said:


> Batman: Arkham Knight looks good. I love that series. I wasn't expecting seeing gameplay so soon. And YOU CAN DRIVE THE BATOMOBILE FREELY AROUND THE CITY!!!1! *And Scarecrow really looks badass.*


He really does, I don't think that point can be stressed enough. Damn.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Pretty boring. All I wanted to see was some Kingdom Hearts 3... :cry
or Fallout 4.. or Final Fantasy XV... 

Far Cry 4 looks alright I guess. MEH. This Gen sure is getting off to a VERY slow start. I don't want to see remakes of games I played 10 years ago.


----------



## mezzoforte

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Here's something close to it at least.


Want. Plus the guy is hot 8) He looks like Dante's cousin, lol.

I also thought Phantom Dust looked interesting. I didn't play the original game though.






*Considering buying an xbox one for the exclusives*
...
*Cringe* *Twitch* 



Diacetylmorphine said:


> All I wanted to see was some Kingdom Hearts 3... :cry
> or Fallout 4.. or Final Fantasy XV...


----------



## BTAG

You know it's a down year when Crackdown and Little Big Planet 3 are essentially the biggest brand new announcements. I love the Uncharted series, but I think it was a massive mistake showing it late last year, rather than announcing it for the first time at E3. That could've been the massive blindside announcement that made people go crazy, but just like with the other press conferences, there weren't any major surprises. I love beautiful trailers more than the next guy, but E3 should primarily be about announcing unknown projects, and hardly any of that occurred.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Here's something close to it at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, it was alright. Kind of boring, typical, but not awkwardly stupid like they've done in the past. Nothing too surprising came out of it, for the most part at least. Now I just have to wonder why I bothered to get up early just to watch it.
> 
> Hopefully most of these developers decided to dump their boring stuff on Microsoft so we can focus on the goods with Sony. I guess we'll find out later.





mezzoforte said:


> Want. Plus the guy is hot 8) He looks like Dante's cousin, lol.


He looks like young Dante and Draco Malfoy's illegitimate love child.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

To be perfectly honest, by the 1 1/2 hour point I put my laptop to sleep and went out for a walk. :b Come on man, nobody who watches this show wants to hear about youtube coming to PS4 or some TV show tie in. People come for the game announcements and gameplay. I can already watch youtube and TV perfectly fine on my computer or TV. If you're going to make a two hour conference, make it interesting at least. 

Also, next generation still looks like current generation, just more visually polished, I guess. 

And with that Uncharted 4 trailer, they couldn't show 3 seconds of gameplay?

In any case, it was alright, but thankfully I didn't sit through the whole thing, otherwise I would have felt like my night was a complete waste. I think Xbox One looked a little more interesting this year. I may even consider getting one eventually.

Maybe Zelda will finally be announced tomorrow.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

OMFG PC FINALLY


----------



## nullptr

This game looked pretty cool 



 i like immersive games (as evidenced by my strategy fanaticism). And this one has a story . That probably won today's e3 for me. Though im waiting for civ beyond earth :3 come to me my precious.


----------



## mezzoforte

Lol, I love tumblr.


----------



## midnightson

lol @ "Directed and edited by Hideo Kojima" in the corner of that MGSV trailer. It's hard to tell whether he's become a total egomaniac or he's trying to make some kind of statement.


----------



## bewilderedminerals

There are still two days left of E3, right?
Haven't seen everything yet, but I was actually fairly impressed by Call of Duty. As much as I love Platinum, Scalebound looks a little iffy, though I'll wait to see actual gameplay before making any judgments. Arkham Knight of course looks amazing, as does Phantom Pain.


----------



## BTAG

bewilderedminerals said:


> There are still two days left of E3, right?
> Haven't seen everything yet, but I was actually fairly impressed by Call of Duty. As much as I love Platinum, Scalebound looks a little iffy, though I'll wait to see actual gameplay before making any judgments. Arkham Knight of course looks amazing, as does Phantom Pain.


There's a couple more days left, yes, but that's for the media that actually gets to play the games on the floor. As soon as the Nintendo Direct tomorrow morning is over, all of the major titles will have been announced.


----------



## Raynic781

I haven't watched Sony's press conference yet, but apparently it wasn't all that great? Mass Effect 4 kind of got announced, nothing new was really shown, but we know it's coming out. Far Cry 4 looks damn good, the villain is hilarious. I actually really liked Ubisoft's conference, Rainbow Six Siege looks pretty interesting imo. I still haven't beaten Assassin's Creed 3, so Unity doesn't really interest me at the moment. But from what I see on here, Uncharted 4 was announced and Bloodborne? Good, at least two of the games I wanted to see were shown. 

The Sims 4 looks boring to me. Oh and can't wait for DAI. I'll watch Sony's tomorrow. So far nothing has really grabbed my attention (except for Far Cry 4), which sucks.

What games are exclusive to the Xbox One (that were shown at E3)? I know a few off the top of my head, but can't seem to remember any others.


----------



## midnightson

I think I might take the plunge and pick up that white PS4+Destiny bundle when it comes out...well, if it still has the same $400 price tag. That game looks kind of interesting. I'll be getting one for Bloodborne anyway and I doubt it'll have a significant price drop by the end of 2015, so might as well.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

That Nintendo conference tomorrow morning better be worth it. If I find out that I woke up early twice in a row just to watch them F around, I'm going to be pissed off. :b


----------



## Vaust

Raynic781 said:


> What games are exclusive to the Xbox One (that were shown at E3)?


Crackdown, Fable Legends, Halo 5 Guardians, Halo The Master Chief Collection, Shape Up, Phantom Dust, Project Spark, Scalebound, Sunset Overdrive off the top of my head, I might of forgot some.


----------



## Cheesecake

Most excited for Bloodborne.


----------



## Raynic781

midnightson said:


> I think I might take the plunge and pick up that white PS4+Destiny bundle when it comes out...well, if it still has the same $400 price tag. That game looks kind of interesting. I'll be getting one for Bloodborne anyway and I doubt it'll have a significant price drop by the end of 2015, so might as well.


I think I might get it for the heck of it since I'm already getting Destiny anyway. $449 is a good price.



Vaust said:


> Crackdown, Fable Legends, Halo 5 Guardians, Halo The Master Chief Collection, Shape Up, Phantom Dust, Project Spark, Scalebound, Sunset Overdrive off the top of my head, I might of forgot some.


So nothing I really care about. Good, I won't have to buy an Xbox One.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The Division had a nice trailer. Ugh, but who knows what it will be like. Cinematic trailers with no other information :no



Diacetylmorphine said:


> OMFG *PC * FINALLY


:yay



Raynic781 said:


> I haven't watched Sony's press conference yet, but apparently it wasn't all that great? Mass Effect 4 kind of got announced, nothing new was really shown, but we know it's coming out. Far Cry 4 looks damn good, the villain is hilarious. I actually really liked Ubisoft's conference, Rainbow Six Siege looks pretty interesting imo. I still haven't beaten Assassin's Creed 3, so Unity doesn't really interest me at the moment. But from what I see on here, Uncharted 4 was announced and Bloodborne? Good, at least two of the games I wanted to see were shown.
> 
> *The Sims 4* looks boring to me. Oh and can't wait for DAI. I'll watch Sony's tomorrow. So far nothing has really grabbed my attention (except for Far Cry 4), which sucks.
> 
> What games are exclusive to the Xbox One (that were shown at E3)? I know a few off the top of my head, but can't seem to remember any others.


They showed the Sims 4? The console versions of the Sim games are always not worth buying compared to PC imo.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Star Fox is coming back for Wii U. It was leaked earlier. I don't think there are any images or videos for it yet, but we'll probably find out more about it in 15 minutes.

Apparently you can move the ship with the sticks, but you aim with the motion controls. I don't know how that will actually play out, but it's probably more comfortable and intuitive than it sounds.

With that alone, Nintendo could have the most horrible presentation imaginable waiting for us and it'd still be better than everything else we've seen so far.


----------



## Arbre

Persephone The Dread said:


> They showed the Sims 4? The console versions of the Sim games are always not worth buying compared to PC imo.


Games like The Sims really don't work on console.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Eggshell said:


> Games like The Sims really don't work on console.


They really don't. The Urbz was OK but only because it had like a vague story and was basically nothing like a PC Sims game...


----------



## Glue

Yeah, Reggie, give us Mother 3


----------



## BillDauterive

Oh thank goodness GTA5 is finally coming to the PC.

I think this was the longest delay in announcing the PC port of a GTA game compared to previous entries. 

I was really starting to think it would never have come. ;_;


----------



## Raynic781

Persephone The Dread said:


> They showed the Sims 4? The console versions of the Sim games are always not worth buying compared to PC imo.


It was shown during EA's conference. It has a September release date, and it's not coming out on Console so they weren't showing the console version, they were showing the PC version. The only thing I liked about it was the CAS.


----------



## BTAG

Yikes. When they said a Summer release for the 3DS Smash Bros, I thought it was going to be in August, so an October release is quite disappointing. This Nintendo Direct is certainly off to an interesting start.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh, that's cute. Yarn Yoshi.

I should stop posting before I use up all 50 posts...



Raynic781 said:


> It was shown during EA's conference. It has a September release date, and it's not coming out on Console so they weren't showing the console version, they were showing the PC version. The only thing I liked about it was the CAS.


Yeah that's kind of weird, I guess they thought their other stuff wasn't good enough? I didn't watch EA's conference so I dunno. I'm not that excited about it anyway... I think I'm sort of done with the series weirdly (it took well over a decade lol,) but I'll probably still buy it eventually. It took me a little while to warm up the sims 3 too.


----------



## Raynic781

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah that's kind of weird, I guess they thought their other stuff wasn't good enough? I didn't watch EA's conference so I dunno. I'm not that excited about it anyway... I think I'm sort of done with the series weirdly (it took well over a decade lol,) but I'll probably still buy it eventually. It took me a little while to warm up the sims 3 too.


I don't think I'm going to get The Sims 4 when it first comes out. I'm kind of curious about what kind of expansion packs they're going to have though. I have a feeling they're going to recycle all of the expansion packs from Sims 2 & 3 (Seasons, Nightlife/Late Night, Pets, etc.) I need more information on it. Pretty much at E3 they showed how the whole emotions thing worked, and how this sims whole day was ruined because another sim hated his poetry and they got into a fight (like, what!?). Then he had a party where he died of laughter, so yeah, pretty pointless just to show that, lol!

Also, to the people watching Nintendo's conference, what games are coming out on the 3DS? Mine is collecting dust at the moment!


----------



## Fat Man

YES, palutena confirmed!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Zelda...

she is so damn hot this time around


----------



## minimized

Nintendo easy. Don't even care about the other guys.


----------



## nullptr

Eggshell said:


> Games like The Sims really don't work on console.


Yup it's like strategy, every strategy game tried on the console failed. They're too complex for the simple controls a controller provides. I personally enjoy the freedom of using a mouse since strategy games are usually gui intensive.



BillDauterive said:


> Oh thank goodness GTA5 is finally coming to the PC.
> 
> I think this was the longest delay in announcing the PC port of a GTA game compared to previous entries.
> 
> I was really starting to think it would never have come. ;_;


It's kind of annoying that they delay if not entirely not port to pc. It's not as if there are technical challenges as games are developed and tested on PC, more of a money and brand issue.


----------



## Glue

So was this the first time they mention you can attend the Super Smash Bros invitational?

I want to go, but not if it's old news. I probably won't be able to get in even if I leave now (I'm about a 30 drive from the event).


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

So, yeah. Everybody else sucked compared to Nintendo.

The new Zelda looks beautiful. That alone makes it all worth it.

I think my favourite game was Splatoon. I don't do multiplayer shooters, but this will be the one exception.


----------



## jim11

Where's The Getaway 3?????


----------



## Raynic781

I missed Nintendo's conference, but I guess it doesn't really matter since I only have a 3DS. I still wanted to watch it though


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think you have to have grown up with Nintendo to really appreciate it... I'm never that fussed by their stuff.


----------



## nullptr

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think you have to have grown up with Nintendo to really appreciate it... I'm never that fussed by their stuff.


Yeah, though growing up with nintendo doesn't mean you will continue to. I used to be a fanatic about my gameboy and gamecube (IMO the best consoles) and ever since the wii i've grown less interested and have been drawn more to the pc. Starfox for the wii u does look interesting though since i played that game on my old gamecube.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

galacticsenator said:


> Yeah, though growing up with nintendo doesn't mean you will continue to. I used to be a fanatic about my gameboy and gamecube (IMO the best consoles) and ever since the wii i've grown less interested and have been drawn more to the pc. Starfox for the wii u does look interesting though since i played that game on my old gamecube.


I grew up with all Sony consoles, so I feel more attached to the classic characters from those games. But  there's no Crash Bandicoot or Spyro any more really. I was obsessed with Pokemon for years though, but then kind of went off it around the time Diamond and Pearl came out for some reason.


----------



## BKLD

I don't think you _have_ to grow up with Nintendo to appreciate it. They just cater to a different crowd than most other companies. Me, I'm a Nintendo junkie. I love their stuff, particularly the Legend of Zelda franchise. I really like what I've seen of Zelda Wii U, except I'm not entirely sure how I feel about that robot enemy they showed us...it doesn't fit in very well with the fantasy setting so far. Oh well.


----------



## Raynic781

Persephone The Dread said:


> *I grew up with all Sony consoles, so I feel more attached to the classic characters from those games*. But  there's no Crash Bandicoot or Spyro any more really. I was obsessed with Pokemon for years though, but then kind of went off it around the time Diamond and Pearl came out for some reason.


Same here.

There have been times when I really wanted to get into Zelda, but I don't know where to start (there are so many games) and I don't have all of the consoles to play it.


----------



## Cheesecake

Sony's conference was the best for me. They showed more games I was interested in, though some of them I'll be getting on PC. 

Nintendo's was underwhelming. Zelda seemed to be the biggest thing and I am not the hugest fan of Zelda. I am also a bit worried about how they'll use the figurines. If they are used for DLC, then that's not good. They don't seem to be used for DLC for Smash Bros at least. It is nice that Bayonetta 2 will have the first game bundled with it. Never played the first one. Also,, nothing was really shown for the 3DS. Just Pokemon.


----------



## BKLD

I do agree that Nintendo was underwhelming this year. I was excited to see Pokemon and Zelda, but that's about it. Not happy at all about those little figurines. Those things are a money sucking gimmick, and that's it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

It's not that you have to grow up with Nintendo to appreciate them. I've gotten into old franchises years after they became popular and mainstream and I've become a fan of them. Likewise, I've looked at older games I used to grow up with and I don't find anything special about them anymore. 

What makes Nintendo different and the reason why I love their stuff is because it's so unique compared to what major companies are offering these days. What you mostly see from E3 is guns guns guns and death. Either that or games that focus on storytelling (bad storytelling) and cinematics (bad cinematics). You really don't feel like you're playing a game anymore, just some wannabe film director's college project. 

I like Nintendo because they're all about the gameplay. What makes a game fun? How does it set itself apart from the crowd visually and in terms of gameplay? There's a reason why Demon's Souls and Dark Souls gained mainstream recognition: They were games that were all about the game itself, and Nintendo is the same way, not quite in that brutal, extreme, I hate you and want you to break your controller way, but in the way that they focus on how control and objectives make a game fun instead of being filler between the next hammy cutscene. 

If you're just not into their style, you won't appreciate it. But for myself at least, I know exactly what I'm looking for in a game and I know that Nintendo delivered something that nobody else this year could. I can look at Sony and Microsoft and say that there are one or two games that got me interested, but pretty much everything from Nintendo has me psyched.


----------



## nullptr

CrimsonTrigger said:


> It's not that you have to grow up with Nintendo to appreciate them. I've gotten into old franchises years after they became popular and mainstream and I've become a fan of them. Likewise, I've looked at older games I used to grow up with and I don't find anything special about them anymore.
> 
> What makes Nintendo different and the reason why I love their stuff is because it's so unique compared to what major companies are offering these days. What you mostly see from E3 is guns guns guns and death. Either that or games that focus on storytelling (bad storytelling) and cinematics (bad cinematics). You really don't feel like you're playing a game anymore, just some wannabe film director's college project.
> 
> I like Nintendo because they're all about the gameplay. What makes a game fun? How does it set itself apart from the crowd visually and in terms of gameplay? There's a reason why Demon's Souls and Dark Souls gained mainstream recognition: They were games that were all about the game itself, and Nintendo is the same way, not quite in that brutal, extreme, I hate you and want you to break your controller way, but in the way that they focus on how control and objectives make a game fun instead of being filler between the next hammy cutscene.
> 
> If you're just not into their style, you won't appreciate it. But for myself at least, I know exactly what I'm looking for in a game and I know that Nintendo delivered something that nobody else this year could. I can look at Sony and Microsoft and say that there are one or two games that got me interested, but pretty much everything from Nintendo has me psyched.


I would agree, most games at E3 especially from microsoft, EA and to a lesser extent sony are generic shooters (though not all fps's are generic, bioshock for example) or fighting games. Not that, it's necessarily a bad thing. But rather they all look or feel the same. One of the things i like about strategy is that it makes you think (this is also why some gamers hate it), it actually requires that you pause the game and try to develop some sort of idea on how to play, the learning curve tends to be steeper too. Exploration and deep storytelling games are also not given enough praise at E3, I saw an amazing game from ubisoft but that got looked over by games like BF:hardline and even AC, simply because they have more action and have great 3D graphics. The industry is focused on creating certain types of games because they sell the best and are generally not niche. Yet niche games are quite often some of the best and most entertaining games created.


----------



## nullptr

So far i would have to say my favorite E3 games so far until civ of course  are valiant hearts and no man's sky.
Maybe it's because they look more indie to me XD.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm watching Treehouse play Splatoon. It looks really fun. 

Kind of weird how my favourite games aren't the huge, mainstream releases like Smash Bros and Zelda.


----------



## s2panda

I want yoshi but I do not want a Wii U...


----------



## Paper Samurai

^ my favourites so far have been the new Zelda, sunset Overdrive and The Division. 

E3 has seemed to show case a lot of shooters that look a little too similar to each other this year. :-|


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I agree that Valiant Hearts also looked interesting. I don't remember if we saw any gameplay, I was too busy playing Pokemon, but I do like the art style. 

What was that game Microsoft showed off, The Blind Forest was it called? That looked like a really interesting game artistically and especially musically.

Still no Last Guardian. I guess we'll never see it.


----------



## Cheesecake

These games Miyamoto has been working on are so disappointing. It feels like Nintendo is wasting his talent.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Time for some Xenoblade Chronicles X


----------



## Glue

I'm at the Smash Bros Invitational and just met Reggie Fils-Aime! Shook his hand and took a picture with him (won't post that cause I'm homely).


----------



## bewilderedminerals

Nintendo's was easily the best.
Bayonetta 2 (and 1) and Xenoblade Chronicles X.
I was excited for Devil's Third, but the gameplay demo looked atrocious.
Siege and The Division look promising, and I hope The Evil Within turns out good.


----------



## BKLD

Glue, how cool!

Xenoblade Chronicles X looks interesting! I haven't played Xenoblade Chronicles for the Wii, so it's all new to me.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Legend of Zelda: Skyrim Sword? hur hur.


----------



## midnightson

Doom 4 teaser hnnnnnnnnggggg


----------



## BKLD

Hyrule Warriors...Great Fairy...oh dear... :um


----------



## Glue

Already inside:


http://imgur.com/Ec4yS7Z


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Some other games that caught my interest:

Rainbow Six Siege: Looks more tactical than the typical FPS.

Devil's Third: Not because it looks good, but because it's funny that it's a Wii U exclusive. That was really random and unexpected.

Far Cry 4: I liked 3, so maybe I'll try this out.


----------



## Fat Man

Glue said:


> Already inside:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ec4yS7Z


I'm watching the invitational on twitch and everybody looks like their having a lot of fun. Wish I was their, also wish I had one of those signs.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Rainbow Six Siege: Looks more tactical than the typical FPS.


Rainbow Six has always been a tactical fps series. Underrated series at that.


----------



## nullptr

Paper Samurai said:


> E3 has seemed to show case a lot of shooters that look a little too similar to each other this year. :-|


Yup it seemed that way to me too, especially with EA. Battlefront was the only FPS there that looked remotely interesting. Must be very pleasing to my brother and all other 12 year old kids XD. The new battlefield looked pretty much like the old ones no intense story and no depth to it. I mean there were a few good games with good stories and such but overall it seemed like the generic FPS was the more prominent genre, even with all the RPG's and MMO arena games.

The new star fox game looked really cool reminds me of when i played it on gamecube but as it's a nintendo game no pc port for it :/. Which means looking for a wii U emulator.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

midnightson said:


> Doom 4 teaser hnnnnnnnnggggg


Kerrigan is that you?



Paper Samurai said:


> Legend of Zelda: Skyrim Sword? hur hur.


That is really pretty.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

CrimsonTrigger said:


> It's not that you have to grow up with Nintendo to appreciate them. I've gotten into old franchises years after they became popular and mainstream and I've become a fan of them. Likewise, I've looked at older games I used to grow up with and I don't find anything special about them anymore.
> 
> *What makes Nintendo different and the reason why I love their stuff is because it's so unique compared to what major companies are offering these days. *What you mostly see from E3 is guns guns guns and death. Either that or games that focus on storytelling (bad storytelling) and cinematics (bad cinematics). You really don't feel like you're playing a game anymore, just some wannabe film director's college project.
> 
> I like Nintendo because they're all about the gameplay. What makes a game fun? How does it set itself apart from the crowd visually and in terms of gameplay? There's a reason why Demon's Souls and Dark Souls gained mainstream recognition: They were games that were all about the game itself, and Nintendo is the same way, not quite in that brutal, extreme, I hate you and want you to break your controller way, but in the way that they focus on how control and objectives make a game fun instead of being filler between the next hammy cutscene.
> 
> If you're just not into their style, you won't appreciate it. But for myself at least, I know exactly what I'm looking for in a game and I know that Nintendo delivered something that nobody else this year could. I can look at Sony and Microsoft and say that there are one or two games that got me interested, but pretty much everything from Nintendo has me psyched.


Yeah I appreciate that (I'm also very unfond of EA as a company but that's another story.) It feels like most people I know who are into Nintendo games have been following their games for ever basically though and other people who haven't aren't that into them. Most of their games are sequels, so that's probably part of it.

I didn't find Sony's conference that amazing either, and haven't even bothered checking out most of Microsoft's stuff right now. There were some cinematic trailers (Infamous first light, phantom dust, The Division, the hypothetical game in my brain where you play as an angry unemployed wizard blowing up cats instead of Magicka 2 etc...) I like but... That's just it cinematic trailers lol. And I find often later, after I find out more about the game I'm like 'oh meh, but it was an amazing cinematic trailer once.' lol.

I think the only things I liked a lot were Abzu and No Man's Sky (and as I said the look of some of the trailers...)

I am really picky these days though.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

One not caring about Nintendo is something I acknowledge and understand. But nobody can tell me they didn't find this amusing.


----------



## nullptr

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think the only things I liked a lot were Abzu and No Man's Sky (and as I said the look of some of the trailers...)
> 
> I am really picky these days though.


No man's sky did look amazing. I've rarely seen space/sci fi exploration games.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Paper Samurai said:


> Legend of Zelda: Skyrim Sword? hur hur.


Dayum, looks like I might need a Wii U in 2015


----------



## Persephone The Dread

galacticsenator said:


> No man's sky did look amazing. I've rarely seen space/sci fi exploration games.


Yeah, I'd been wanting to see something like that for a while now, so it's cool.

I'm also kind of in love with the studio, they seem so enthusiastic and stuff (and they're a small team) and I like their website. I don't normally do that with studios that aren't Bethesda but yeah.


CrimsonTrigger said:


> One not caring about Nintendo is something I acknowledge and understand. But nobody can tell me they didn't find this amusing.


Reminds me of this (because mii) and to be honest this game is amazing. Someone posted it on SAS before a while ago:






I'm not buying a 3DS for it, but oh my god :') 7:49 what is happening?

I _really _need to stop posting in this thread now....


----------



## ByStorm

Add me on PSN: whiplash823
I have only a vita atm. ill be getting a PS4 soon along with Last of Us, Destiny, Evolve, GTA V, LBP3... and other multiplayer.
I am so stoked for Bloodborne and No Mans Sky too.


----------



## midnightson

It turns out there is a gameplay demo of Bloodborne on deck, and from all accounts so far it's amazing.

We won't see any footage of it though because from what people are saying the framerate is TERRIBLE...god, not again. :sigh. From is so bad at programming. Three games so far ands they still can't get a stable 30 fps. V_V


----------



## Glue

The character designs in the new Xenoblade game remind me a lot of those in Xenosaga. The whole trailer felt Xenosaga-y, which I like. Still need to see the new gameplay footage, but I'm glad we finally got to see a story/character trailer.

I hope that new Nopon character is not as annoying as Riki.



Nanorell8 said:


> I'm watching the invitational on twitch and everybody looks like their having a lot of fun. Wish I was their, also wish I had one of those signs.


I wish they let us keep those voting cards. They were neat. Well, I got bored about an hour into the event so I left. Also, all the cameras were making me anxious. I kept worrying they'd focus in my ugly mug. The best part of the event was meeting Reggie Fils-Aime.


----------



## LesMiz

Zelda looks amazing and I'm glad Miyamoto finally announced that he's working on a new Starfox. Can't wait for Hyrule Warriors and Bayo 2 in the fall. It's a good thing the retail Bayo2 comes included with Bayo1 as well. I've never played the 1st one.


----------



## Sourdog

Dragon age Inquisition, Witcher 3, and Mass Effect 4 is all I care about here!


----------



## LesMiz

Glue said:


> The best part of the event was meeting Reggie Fils-Aime.


Wow, I would've been so excited to meet him! You are so lucky!


----------



## IcoRules

The new Zelda and Xenoblade Chronicles X (stupid name) are they the only things I'm definitely interested in so far. Good thing I should have enough older games to keep me busy until 2015 



Glue said:


> I'm at the Smash Bros Invitational and just met Reggie Fils-Aime! Shook his hand and took a picture with him (won't post that cause I'm homely).


:teeth


----------



## wmu'14

With the exception of Pokemon and an occasional other DS handheld game, I don't really play video games much any more, but I had to see what Nintendo's up to at E3. 

I'm not the biggest fan of Wii U, but I'd take a Nintendo system over XBox/PlayStation any day. There's just something really special about Nintendo, combining innovation and fun.

Nintendo's risen out of the GameCube with the Wii. I'm sure they'll rebound from the Wii U.

Even if Wii U gains some ground with SSB, LoZ, and Mario Kart, there just aren't any 3rd party games.

Kind of the interesting how the Wii U's gamepad was an original concept for the GameCube.

What I think would be really neat is a 3D Zelda game that just plopped you in the middle of the world and left you to fend for yourself. Of course, the dungeons would still be progressive, but leave it up to you to find them and the items to get through them, just like in the original LoZ for NES. It'd be hard to do a story, but maybe parts of it could come up after each dungeon's completion. Is there any game like this? Is that kind of how Skyrim is?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

wmu'14 said:


> What I think would be really neat is a 3D Zelda game that just plopped you in the middle of the world and left you to fend for yourself. Of course, the dungeons would still be progressive, but leave it up to you to find them and the items to get through them, just like in the original LoZ for NES. It'd be hard to do a story, but maybe parts of it could come up after each dungeon's completion. Is there any game like this? Is that kind of how Skyrim is?


What you're looking for is exactly what the new Zelda is going to be. See the trailer posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## 87wayz

--Bloodborne--


----------



## nullptr

Come to me my precious, must have.


----------



## Vaust

I grew up on Nintendo. My childhood was full of Mario, Zelda, Mario Kart, Smash Bros, Pokemon, etc and I loved it. But I cannot get interested in ANYTHING Nintendo has done recently.

It took them until 2012 to release a HD system. I will admit that their games look BEAUTIFUL now though visually, I actually prefer Mario Kart 8 and the new Zelda games bright colors and stylistic cartoony look to anything on Xbox One or PS4. But that's about the only praise I can think of.

There's almost no third party support. The online experience ranged from non existent to terrible depending on the game. For example I actually would like to play Smash Bros or Mario Kart with friends online with voice chat but I won't be able to do that. In Mario Kart you can only chat with friends in the lobby. No chat during the game and no chat with random people. Smash isn't out yet but it will probably be similar. So I'm only left with playing those games alone or with random people online that I can't even communicate with, they might as well be bots, I can't tell the difference. In fact Brawl use to replace people that dropped out with bots and I couldn't tell the if I was playing against a person or bot since there was no way to communicate with them. The game just isn't fun like that. If these games were released on literally any other platform where I could play with my friends and chat I would play them so much. But playing alone or with random people you can't even communicate with online will loose my interest quick.

At least they mostly dropped motion controls, I had no desire to waggle a controller while I was playing a game either.

It just feels like Nintendo releases the same game over and over and over, how different are the last 18 Mario games, or the last 4 Zelda games or the last 5 Pokemon games. It definitely has a been there done that feel to it.

Crimson said that the other systems only offer cinematic experiences or guns guns guns. But those are the games I find enjoyment from. Look at what they showed off at E3: Dragon Age, Halo, Star Wars Battlefront, Mass Effect, new Bioware IP, Mirror's Edge, Destiny, Mortal Kombat, Batman Arkham Knight and Uncharted 4 just to list a few. I'm excited for all of those games. They all have good narrative or competitive online experiences and literally no Nintendo game emphasizes on those things.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Suit yourself, Vaust. I can find plenty of hypocrisies in what you wrote, such as Nintendo releasing the same franchises over and over, which is _exactly_ what the other major companies are doing this year as well. It's beyond me why it's not okay for Nintendo to continue making Mario and Zelda games, which are franchises that people love and hold dear to their hearts, yet it's perfectly fine for Sony, Microsoft, Ubisoft, Activision and EA to do the exact same thing. Pretty funny that whenever Nintendo does bother to make a new franchise, like Splatoon for example, everybody ignores it and says Nintendo doesn't make anything new. They've made many new franchises in the past few years, believe it or not. Everybody is just blind and chooses to ignore them just so they can ***** about stupid **** some more.

And the reason I'm not into the narratives of any of the games coming out is because they're mediocre and overhyped. I hate most games that push storytelling and cinematics because all it does is screw up the pacing of the game while trying to force a cliche, forgettable story down my throat. It's parts like this where I'm telling the game to just shut up and let me play, not that I'd want to because the gameplay is usually forced to suffer as a result of that focus.

And I never said that's the only experience the other systems offer. There are tons of variety for those systems, but let's be honest, mainstream marketing pushes those high-budget, mediocre experiences more than anything else. And that's what E3 conferences are mostly about.


----------



## wmu'14

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Suit yourself, Vaust. I can find plenty of hypocrisies in what you wrote, such as Nintendo releasing the same franchises over and over, which is _exactly_ what the other major companies are doing this year as well. It's beyond me why it's not okay for Nintendo to continue making Mario and Zelda games, which are franchises that people love and hold dear to their hearts, yet it's perfectly fine for Sony, Microsoft, Ubisoft, Activision and EA to do the exact same thing. Pretty funny that whenever Nintendo does bother to make a new franchise, like Splatoon for example, everybody ignores it and says Nintendo doesn't make anything new. They've made many new franchises in the past few years, believe it or not. Everybody is just blind and chooses to ignore them just so they can ***** about stupid **** some more.
> 
> And I never said that's the only experience the other systems offer. There are tons of variety for those systems, but let's be honest, mainstream marketing pushes those high-budget, mediocre experiences more than anything else. And that's what E3 conferences are mostly about.


Agreed. You've played one shooter, you've played them all. But I guess that's true about Nintendo's games too.
And stories, while making the game immersive, do distract from the actual playing.

As for a 3D Zelda game that's set up like the original for the NES -----> I didn't really see that in the 'trailer.' Aonuma saying that that's how the Wii U Zelda game is going to be doesn't mean anything. I'm pretty sure that's how they said TP and SS would be but at least TP wasn't. (I still haven't played SS)

I'm also not sure how people are picking up a clear open-world from the picture of the game in the thread.

Has anyone played Skyrim? Does it play like a 3D Zelda NES game? (throw you in the middle of a vast world with almost all of the game open but there's still a linear way of beating it and it relies on puzzles, exploration, and adventuring, but is NOT an RPG)


----------



## Paper Samurai

galacticsenator said:


> Come to me my precious, must have.


My dad's huge into Civ :b I've gotta tell him about this.


----------



## aGenericUsername

I'm so excited for Mortal Kombat X and Mass Effect 4. I don't have a PS4/Xbone yet but I'm definitely going to go next gen and sell my 360.


----------



## BigBlueMoon

I haven't been keeping up with it this year, just simply because the last few years were such duds. 

Did I miss anything cool?


----------



## 87wayz

aGenericUsername said:


> I'm so excited for Mortal Kombat X and Mass Effect 4. I don't have a PS4/Xbone yet but I'm definitely going to go next gen and sell my 360.


Same here. My Kabal was disgusting online... Erik Warda was a beast with Kabal in the tournament.


----------



## aGenericUsername

BigBlueMoon said:


> I haven't been keeping up with it this year, just simply because the last few years were such duds.
> 
> Did I miss anything cool?


IDK if you're into fighting games, but MKX looks like it's going to be mind blowing!


----------



## bewilderedminerals




----------



## BigBlueMoon

Eggshell said:


> If you like Nintendo they had a pretty good conference. Zelda Wii U (looks ****ing amazing), Star Fox, Yoshi's Woolly World (looks like a mix between Yoshi's Island and Kirby's Epic Yarn), Xenoblade Chronicles X, Bayonetta 1 and 2 bundle.


I just briefly skimmed through some of IGN's videos and saw that they're also making a new shooter. Sounds pretty cool. I know it might not exactly be the most creative choice but am elated that they're finally bringing something new to the table.

Anyway, is there actual gameplay for those games, or are they just cinematic trailers?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I had a look at some of the comments on youtube for the Smash Bros. tournament. I didn't watch it because it's too long, but apparently there are already complaints about Zero Suit Samus being overpowered. 

Can't wait for 70% of the game to be banned in tournaments again. :b

Also, please look up Tomorrow is Mine on youtube for Bayonetta 2. Such a kickass battle theme.


----------



## Vaust

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Suit yourself, Vaust. I can find plenty of hypocrisies in what you wrote, such as Nintendo releasing the same franchises over and over, which is _exactly_ what the other major companies are doing this year as well. It's beyond me why it's not okay for Nintendo to continue making Mario and Zelda games, which are franchises that people love and hold dear to their hearts, yet it's perfectly fine for Sony, Microsoft, Ubisoft, Activision and EA to do the exact same thing. Pretty funny that whenever Nintendo does bother to make a new franchise, like Splatoon for example, everybody ignores it and says Nintendo doesn't make anything new. They've made many new franchises in the past few years, believe it or not. Everybody is just blind and chooses to ignore them just so they can ***** about stupid **** some more.
> 
> And the reason I'm not into the narratives of any of the games coming out is because they're mediocre and overhyped. I hate most games that push storytelling and cinematics because all it does is screw up the pacing of the game while trying to force a cliche, forgettable story down my throat. It's parts like this where I'm telling the game to just shut up and let me play, not that I'd want to because the gameplay is usually forced to suffer as a result of that focus.
> 
> And I never said that's the only experience the other systems offer. There are tons of variety for those systems, but let's be honest, mainstream marketing pushes those high-budget, mediocre experiences more than anything else. And that's what E3 conferences are mostly about.


I dunno I just feel like if you've played any modern Mario game or any modern Zelda game the new games don't offer anything new, it's the same experience. And while the same can be said of other franchises at least a new Uncharted game will gave a plot to follow and interesting characters and narrative. You said you hate story in games but I think it might be my favorite part. All of my favorite games this generation, Telltale's Walking Dead, Mass Effect 1 and 2, Dragon Age Origins, the Uncharted series and The Last of US were all because of it's characters, story, plot, narrative and overall ambiance. If you removed that stuff and just left the gameplay I wouldn't of found nay of those games fun. Nintendo doesn't really offer a experience like that. And on Microsoft or Sony you usually can find some innovative gameplay in third party or smaller games, which don't come out on Nintendo platforms.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'll be watching the 3DS announcement too. I really hope it's something original and unique instead of just a remake of Majora's Mask or something, but that'll be fine too if that is what it is.

Fell in love with that Bayonetta 1 footage. Those costumes are really awesome.

Well that confirms it, it's not a Zelda remake. Now I'm really curious what they're going to show.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So I was on tumblr and @rpgfanatics:



> "No one explicitly said that that was Link," Eiji Aonuma says in an interview. Guys. Don't jump to any conclusions.


yeah, gawd guys.

http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/10/zelda-creator-teases-that-we-didnt-see-link-in-wii-u-trailer/



> LOS ANGELES - That trailer for the new The Legend of Zelda for the Wii U sure looked great, didn't it? But what was up with Link? He wasn't wearing his iconic green tunic or hat. Why did Link look so weird?
> 
> "No one explicitly said that that was Link."
> 
> That's what Legend of Zelda series producer Eiji Aonuma told me when I asked him about Link's - or whomever it is - new appearance during an interview at Nintendo's E3 booth. He said this with a smile and a laugh. Could the bow-wielding hero we just saw not be Link, the star of every game in the series history?


lolololololololololol

"No one explicitly said that that was Link."

"No one explicitly said that that was Link."


"No one explicitly said that that was Link."

...

Obviously it is though (even if it isn't), but I'm finding this way too entertaining.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

So it's basically not Link, but looks exactly like Link, except with minor differences. Maybe it's that alleged female Link people have been begging for. Linkette?

Looking back, the reveal was actually kind of underwhelming. No real gameplay or anything was shown off. It looked pretty and I love the vast world, but it would have been nice to have more than a graphical engine showoff.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Nintendolife says the 3DS game apparently has comic book like visuals in steam era London. Sounds interesting.

It's called Codename S.T.E.A.M, for now at least. Apparently it's a turn-based strategy game like Fire Emblem.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Raynic781

mezzoforte said:


>


I was happy they at least brought it up even though they didn't show much. I'm curious to know if it's going to be during the same time frame as Shepard but in just a brand new area? Or a totally different time and new area? I want to explore a brand new world without Shepard (even though I loved my Shepard). I read today that the storyline in the first games would be referenced, but where and when the game will take place hasn't been released yet. I'll just have to wait and see.

I'm also curious about the new IP Bioware is making.


----------



## BillDauterive

As a PC gamer, E3 has unfortunately never meant much to me. The only news I'm excited about is GTA5 coming to the PC. :clap :yes


----------



## chinaski

i'm not that into games, but just wanted to say that bayonetta looks great in peach's dress.










fake edit: now i feel like i have to photoshop her *** reflecting off someone's glasses...


----------



## chinaski

eh, good enough


----------



## chinaski

first bayo and now palutena. man, gotta get a wii u. nintendo knows what their fans want


----------



## midnightson

chinaski said:


> i'm not that into games, but just wanted to say that bayonetta looks great in peach's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fake edit: now i feel like i have to photoshop her *** reflecting off someone's glasses...


You just convinced me to buy a WiiU.


----------



## chinaski

more *** from nintendo


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

It's going to be a fantasstic year for video games.


----------

